# Dry flakey nipples?



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi there, i'm looking for solutions. I'm 33-34 weeks pregnant with really dry flakey nipples. I've tried cocoa butter lotion and lanisoh to no avail. It's somewhat uncomfortable now but I'm worried it will get worse when the baby comes if my nipples are already irritated. The skin around my nip feels very frail and thin, peeling and flaking. I wear cotton bras and only wear a bra 12 hours a day max and usually not even that long. Is there something else I can use or do to help heal this before the next few weeks? Thanks!!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't know, but I have it too.







I thought it was because Lula nurses all the time- she'll sit there nursing on one and trying to pick the dry skin from the other one! Ouch! :LOL


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

hmmm... if you figure it out let me know!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I would investigate if you have a sensitivity to something you are using. First, no soap or body wash or anything on your nipples. Really, you don't need soap at all anywhere near your breasts.

Second, I would try switching to a free and clear or natural detergent, and rinsing extra times. Try "stripping" your bras as you would diapers - wash them repeatedly with no soap or softener at all and open the lid during the agitation cycles to see if any soap comes out. Rinse a lot.

Flakiness like this is not normal so I think you have to be having a reaction to something. Maybe check whatever nursing pads you may be using, esp. if they are disposable.


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

I had the same issue a few weeks ago. My doc said it was normal. So what I did is gently peel it off with my fingernail after showering. This is most likely dried colostrum that has leaked from your nipple.
Mine got better as soon as I plucked some of the crusty parts off, as my nipples also itched when they were flakey.
It will go away as soon as you start nursing.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

THanks everyone!! I use only olive oil soap and cocoa butter and borage oil lotion. Nothing new and certainly nothing that should irritate me. I don't use anything but lanisoh on my nipples and only when needed. I don't use breastpads normally, I just tried them yesterday after putting on lanisoh to keep it off my bra. I don't know about picking at my boobs but i'm going to get some earth mama nipple butter and see if that helps.


----------

